# Help Needed :)



## xGirlsWhoLiftx (Jul 16, 2017)

Heys Guys! My name is Rebecca, ive started doing the weights but just wanted advice on what you girls or even guys thinks best, would you recommend me doing all over body workouts, split or working on individual muscle groups each sesh? I'm just looking to tone up, gain strength and build a booty any advice would be much appreciated! Thanks Guys


----------



## Arnold (Jul 16, 2017)

Welcome!

There is a wealth of information on this forum going back over 16 years, just do a little searching! 

Also, over 4500 articles here --> www.ironmagazine.com

Here is a good *PDF ebook* for you to read: https://goo.gl/b8HRQD

I would also recommend upgrading your account to an Elite Member so you can have access to over *30 ebooks* covering every aspect of bodybuilding, fitness, diet, nutrition, etc.


----------



## xGirlsWhoLiftx (Jul 16, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Golliver77 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello @Rebecca glad to found your post here. I am interested to know that are you trying anything?


----------



## brazey (Jul 17, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Jul 17, 2017)

Welcome aboard 

granabolic.is granabolic@gmail.com


----------



## xGirlsWhoLiftx (Jul 17, 2017)

Golliver77 said:


> Hello @Rebecca glad to found your post here. I am interested to know that are you trying anything?



What you mean am i trying anything? Atm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














 I've just started this new workout. 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xGirlsWhoLiftx (Jul 17, 2017)

brazey said:


> Welcome....



Hello 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xGirlsWhoLiftx (Jul 17, 2017)

Johnjohn1977 said:


> Welcome aboard
> 
> granabolic.is granabolic@gmail.com



Thanks! Hello 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anonim (Jul 17, 2017)

xGirlsWhoLiftx said:


> Thanks! Hello
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome Rebbeca. I see you have a log going , well im a beleiver of a strict diet alot of discipline and self control towards eating clean and with weight training it will be a breeze to hit your goals. 
Its important to never give up since results will take time (not much but some). 
And please dont go crasy with aas end up looking like one of us, remember your goals.(i tell all girls that but noone listens)

Good luck!


----------



## xGirlsWhoLiftx (Jul 17, 2017)

Anonim said:


> Welcome Rebbeca. I see you have a log going , well im a beleiver of a strict diet alot of discipline and self control towards eating clean and with weight training it will be a breeze to hit your goals.
> Its important to never give up since results will take time (not much but some).
> And please dont go crasy with aas end up looking like one of us, remember your goals.(i tell all girls that but noone listens)
> 
> Good luck!



What you mean 'dont go crasy with aas end up looking like one of us'?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anonim (Jul 17, 2017)

xGirlsWhoLiftx said:


> What you mean 'dont go crasy with aas end up looking like one of us'??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol nothing...

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## xGirlsWhoLiftx (Jul 17, 2017)

Anonim said:


> Lol nothing...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk



I don't even no what your saying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anonim (Jul 17, 2017)

xGirlsWhoLiftx said:


> I don't even no what your saying
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no i meant you know theres lots of women that do weights and stuff and thats awesome, then theres those who compete which is awesome, and then theres those who dont compete but take things to another level with roids and whay not and end up looking you know..

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## xGirlsWhoLiftx (Jul 17, 2017)

Anonim said:


> no i meant you know theres lots of women that do weights and stuff and thats awesome, then theres those who compete which is awesome and then theres those who dont compete but take things to another level with roids and whay not and end up looking you know...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk



Oh right haha! Firstly i'm not that dedicated to ever get that ripped, secondly i LOVE food to ever give it up forever (yummy food of course) and thirdly i only want to be toned up, still curvy and grow a booty  and yes thats still hard haha i can do it though keep focused  but yer i no what your saying... girls who look manly! Each to there own though haha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anonim (Jul 17, 2017)

xGirlsWhoLiftx said:


> Oh right haha! Firstly i'm not that dedicated to ever get that ripped, secondly i LOVE food to ever give it up forever (yummy food of course) and thirdly i only want to be toned up, still curvy and grow a booty  and yes thats still hard haha i can do it though keep focused  but yer i no what your saying... girls who look manly! Each to there own though haha!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can love food and eat, diet doesent mean starvation. Check out just basic diets, maybe a general protein to carb to fats ratio and you can fill that with the foods you like most. On the threads in this forum you will find some very good novice to intermediate stuff on the stickies. You can try an app called "eat this much" (someone told me is good) and tweak thibgs out and keep a log.

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## xGirlsWhoLiftx (Jul 18, 2017)

Anonim said:


> You can love food and eat, diet doesent mean starvation. Check out just basic diets, maybe a general protein to carb to fats ratio and you can fill that with the foods you like most. On the threads in this forum you will find some very good novice to intermediate stuff on the stickies. You can try an app called "eat this much" (someone told me is good) and tweak thibgs out and keep a log.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk



I already keep a log in 'My Fitness Pal' haha foods i love are pizza and chocolate so giving them up for awhile 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meanstreek (Jul 29, 2017)

... welcome


----------



## Bigbwoy (Apr 14, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## BadGas (Apr 15, 2018)

Welcome to IMF GWL.. 

And there are plenty of fitness models and average jane's who dabble with mild AAS and still maintain an extremely effeminate look.. My ex use mix winny tabs and anavar tabs.. twice a year. She would run 10mg of each per day.. for 6 weeks at a time (then take at least 3 months off), with great success. I learned for certain that it's definitely true, that smaller doses of AAS effect women much more than their male counterpart. 

As with everything life.. moderation is key. Plus, doing proper research and planning before messing with such things, is also super important or you can definitely end up hurting yourself. Lastly, anyone not having their shit together (diet, workout regiment, overall health, body fat %, etc etc), you have no business using AAS.. 

Good luck with your goals.. In case you don't know, AnabolicSteroidForum is our sister site... Most same people here as there. 

Hope to see you stick around... 



xGirlsWhoLiftx said:


> Oh right haha! Firstly i'm not that dedicated to ever get that ripped, secondly i LOVE food to ever give it up forever (yummy food of course) and thirdly i only want to be toned up, still curvy and grow a booty  and yes thats still hard haha i can do it though keep focused  but yer i no what your saying... girls who look manly! Each to there own though haha!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

